#ubuntu-qt 2019-12-12
<lubot> <RikMills> Qt 5.14 is out
<lubot> <RikMills> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-5.14-has-released
<lubot> <mitya57> I think we ignore it for 20.04?
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I think we ignore it for 20.04?], Do you think 5.14 would be supportable for a LTS?  All we know is 5.14.1 is scheduled for 'Jan 2020'
<lubot> <mitya57> I am fine with it. I thought you said 5.12 is preferred for KDE/Plasma?
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I am fine with it. I thought you said 5.12 is preferred for KDE/Plasma?], No, not prefered upstream.  … The benefit of 5.12 would be matureness and LTS status. … Downside is maybe not much more maintenance, and limited ability to backport plasma/kde things, as they will soon start to use features from Qt newer than 5.12
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok. Then let's update to 5.14. I won't have time until Jan 2020 anyway, so I propose to skip .0 and update to 5.14.1 when it's released.
<lubot> <RikMills> Well, lets decide it is a posibility, and re-evaluate then. Hopefully there will have been distros taking the leap by then to test it out, and a more detailed proposed schedule
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 Do you have an opinion?
<lubot> <X> 5.15 has to be a LTS. Maybe early release of 5.15 and then an upgrade?
<lubot> <mitya57> We can't upgrade in stable releases.
<lubot> <mitya57> As even minor releases break private ABI.
<lubot> <X> Yeah, 5.15 is way too late
<lubot> <X> As usual
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [@tsimonq2 Do you have an opinion?], I would rather we stay on 5.12 and backport fixes as needed.
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [I would rather we stay on 5.12 and backport fixes as needed.], Is that a hard no, or still open to the possibility?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [Is that a hard no/veto, or still open to the possibility?], Still open to the possibility
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [Still open to the possibility], Ok, we do not have enought info IMO right now, so lets see what we think in the new year, when things may be clearer.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [Ok, we do not have enought info IMO right now, so lets see what we think in the …], Okay
#ubuntu-qt 2019-12-15
<estan> hi all. anyone know what is likely going to be the Qt version for 20.04? i know it's currently 5.12 LTS, but is it possible it'll be a later version for the final release? (5.14?)
<mitya57> estan: It is possible. We are still discussing that.
<estan> alright. thanks mitya57.
<estan> mitya57: are the discussions public or internal?
<mitya57> This was three days ago on this channel :)
<estan> :)
<mitya57> But Qt is mostly packaged my me, and I have problems with free time, so don't expect any updates until either 5.14.1 or 5.12.7 is released.
<estan> i see, very understandable.
<estan> great work btw.
<estan> you have one developer who would be a happy camper seeing 5.14.x in 20.04 here at least :p
<RikMills> I would say for 5.14 we have to at least be able to get 5.14.2 in. There is no schedule from Qt yet on that.
<mitya57> If we manage to get 5.14.1 in before feature freeze, then updating to 5.14.2 will be easier.
<RikMills> I would like 5.14 so we can support things like newer plasma backports for longer
<RikMills> 20.04 will have plasma 5.18 LTS, and I would not be surprised if plasma >= 5.19 bumps the required Qt version to newer than 5.12
<mitya57> Ack
<RikMills> mitya57: yeah, but while Qt are being quite vague about schedules, saying things like point release will be 'one to 2 months later' I wonder if 5.14.2 would fall before final freeze
<RikMills> or there is a chance it might
<RikMills> we shall have to see in the new year if things are clearer
<mitya57> Right, let's return to this in January
<RikMills> yes, I was repeating mostly for estan's benefit
<estan> thanks guys. i'll just sit tight.
<estan> (also found your previous discussion at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/12/12/%23ubuntu-qt.html , should have checked before asking but the logs are not searchable so it's a bit of clicking :p)
<estan> i see the next Qt release team irc meeting is jan 7 btw. maybe then they'll have a preliminary date for 5.14.1.
